# Gorilla in a cage my first prop



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

this is my first halloween prop i have made .its running via a wiper motor conected to a out door light sensor
still got to finish back on cage, hide wires ,speakers and straw in bottom ect
but be good to get some feed back on it .


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

If that thing came out of the complete dark like you had it set up in the video, I'd have a stain in the back of my pants.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I strictly a static haunter and I first thought that this might be hokey, boy was I wrong. You did a great job with that. Very effective!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Holy crap! I love it!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ahhhhh, the sound of TOTers screaming and crying. Nice job.


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

great job that look so cool


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

That is REALLY impressive, especially because it's your first prop. Well done.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Im impressed too! I love this prop!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The strobe effect really makes this one come alive.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome job! I have a wiper motor and would love to give something like this a shot. You really nailed it and this is your first prop? Wow!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Great props, awesome work.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's amazing difference lighting and sound can make. The ape looks great and will scare the crap out of some TOTs.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Really good job! Motion, sound and light are all there excellent! Does the trigger start your sound or is the sound running continuously and the trigger turns on an amp?

My one suggestion would be to add some low volume growling/slobbering to the silent parts of your audio to help cover the wiper motor noise.


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Thankyou all for the feedback given . halloween not very big in uk and my wife thinks i have lots the plot. so good to hear positive feedback...The sound is continuously running via mp3 player and the sensor light triggers the amplified computer speakers .think I'm going to take onboard death wraiths idea and play around with the mp3 track so it fits better with the motion


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Really nice job! At first i thought you were shaking the camera, awesome movement especially with the strobe!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Great job. That is really fantastic. Tutorial?


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Great job... Do you have any pics from when you were building it?


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I can see where that would be very effective. Personally, chimps scare the crap out of me. 
I think your gorilla is suffering from kitten loss.


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Going to be dismantling it soon to put away for Halloween so will take photos as I do so people can see the various components used and the motor it action .


----------



## the count (Jul 16, 2011)

my first prop was a simple spider cacoon victim. I salute you and your AMAZING moving growling scaring prop


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!!! Freakin' awesome! The strobe light makes it seem like it's moving a lot more than it really is. I'm looking forward to seeing the inner workings.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very very cool love the strobe great add!!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great Job and the execution is perfect! I love it! More pics please


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

wow if that's the first prop i can only imagine whats to come. great job!


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

That is just spectacular!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Great prop, I'm so jealous. I have a couple werewolves I would love to do something like this with, but I have no mechanical aptitude what-so-ever, lol. The real shame is that my hubby is a mechanic and my step-dad is an electrican, but neither want anything thing to with my prop building <sigh>.*


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

.just put a how to guide on site today .it's really easy to build .
Hopefully all makes sense if not let me know and I will try sort it out 
Had trouble uploading pictures as never done before .but think working ok .be good to see
Other people's ideas .

I'm thinking of adding a small cute baby chimp sat in the bottom of the cage making chimp gurgling noise ect lit up by dim led light 
So they only see the cute baby chimp and nothing else to and attract them to the cage .and when they get too close to the sensor in the cage they meet it's angry mummy .just an idea I'm toying with !


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

That's awesome! The strobing effect is great for the gorilla and will most definitely scare the absolute crud out of everyone. Wonderful job!:jol:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Pretty freaky with that strobe going!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Very good looking prop, with a lighting scheme up to par.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love this!!! That strobe effect is awesome!


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

I really liked this prop. wish I had not broke it down to make something else out of the bits


----------



## Halloweenhauntuk (Sep 10, 2013)

AMAZING! that thing would so creep me out!


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh this would totally scare the crap outta me!


----------

